# The Witcher 2: Entwickler verrät echte Verkaufszahlen und gesteht DLC-/DRM-Sünden



## Petra_Froehlich (26. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Witcher 2: Entwickler verrät echte Verkaufszahlen und gesteht DLC-/DRM-Sünden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Witcher 2: Entwickler verrät echte Verkaufszahlen und gesteht DLC-/DRM-Sünden


----------



## rafaeolo (26. April 2012)

Cd Projekt ist wohl eines der beste Studios, die die Spielergemeinde in den Mittelpunkt ihres Denkens und Handelns rückt. Weiter so und an alle Abschauen bitte!


----------



## BitByter (26. April 2012)

rafaeolo schrieb:


> Cd Projekt ist wohl eines der beste Studios, die die Spielergemeinde in den Mittelpunkt ihres Denkens und Handelns rückt. Weiter so und an alle Abschauen bitte!


 um so wichtiger ist es, sie zu unterstützen und deren produkte zu kaufen und nicht zu kopieren!


----------



## MrMan (26. April 2012)

Das Studio ist absolut unterstützenswert. Ich hoffe, die bleiben sich (und vor allem uns) treu.


----------



## Tyranidis (26. April 2012)

Zur zeit das sympathischste Studio, das es gibt. Ich habe die Enhanced von Witcher 1 und 2x die Enhanced vom zweiten Teil. Einfach nur aus dem Grund, weil ich die DRM-Politik des Entwicklers unterstützten möchte... da zahle ich auch gerne mehr (oder öfters  ). Wenn dann noch ein so gutes Spiel drin steckt... was will man mehr?

Ich hoffe auch, dass die Gier an den Leuten vorbei geht und man nicht den Beispielen von zB. Blizzard, EA und Ubisoft folgt.


----------



## Dentagad (26. April 2012)

Ach komm
Ist doch nur eine frage der zeit bis die aufgekauft werden von EA und Co und dann hat sich das eh erledigt.


----------



## Longinos (26. April 2012)

Alles aber wiklich alles in diesem Artikel dürfte für EA ein schlag ins Gesicht sein und das ist auch gut so^^


----------



## DrProof (26. April 2012)

Er benutzt Smilies in seiner Präsentation.. Süß! =D


----------



## Exar-K (26. April 2012)

Das sind höchst interessante Einsichten. So etwas würde ich mir häufiger von Entwicklern und Publishern wünschen. Falls es noch weitere Vorträge dieser Art bei der Quo Vadis gab, dann immer her damit.

Übrigens auch von mir einen Daumen hoch für CD Projekt. Die Jungs machen es richtig.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (26. April 2012)

Longinos schrieb:


> Alles aber wiklich alles in diesem Artikel dürfte für EA ein schlag ins Gesicht sein und das ist auch gut so^^


 Sehe ich genauso. Beide Teile haben sich (nur auf dem PC) sehr gut verkauft.

Bei TW2 kommt nun noch die Xbox360 hinzu, die sich auch verdammt gut verkauft. (Hab mir die Enhanced Edition diese Woche im Gamestop gekauft, LETZTES Exemplar!)

Alles mit einem Marketing-Budget, dass sich im Ramen hält...wenn ich da an EAs Aktionen denke, und dann die Verkaufszahlen sehe...da ist das Verhältnis vom The Witcher einfach besser! 

Hinzu kommt der hervorragende, kundenfreundliche Service, Support und dann noch die Gratis-DLCs...

Was gibts noch zu sagen? Ich liebe dieses Studio. Bitte lasst euch nicht kaufen!!!


----------



## NinjaWursti (26. April 2012)

"wennglech die Steam- und GOG-Anbindung natürlich von Haus auf einen gewissen Schutz bietet"
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. Aber GOG hat doch keinerlei Bindung und absolut kein DRM? Das einzige was "gebunden" wird, ist die Möglichkeit sein Spiel immer runterzuladen.


----------



## Rabowke (26. April 2012)

NinjaWursti schrieb:


> "wennglech die Steam- und GOG-Anbindung natürlich von Haus auf einen gewissen Schutz bietet"
> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. Aber GOG hat doch keinerlei Bindung und absolut kein DRM? Das einzige was "gebunden" wird, ist die Möglichkeit sein Spiel immer runterzuladen.


Nein, du liegst absolut richtig. 
D.h. die Aussage bzgl. Steam + GoG in Verbindung mit Schutz ist schon mehr als diskussionswürdig.


----------



## budzu (26. April 2012)

riesen Respekt an CD Projekt, bringen ein Wahnsinnspiel raus (meine Meinung, selbstverständlich) und sind extrem Kundenfreundlich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2012)

Wenn sie so bleiben, dann werd ich weiterhin jedes PC Spiel von ihnen gleich am ersten Tag kaufen. Sowas gehört auf jede Fall unterstützt, denn gerade DRM und (kostenpflichtige) DLCs sind doch die Sachen, die einem am meisten auf die Nerven gehen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (26. April 2012)

Wo kann ich bitte Witcher 3 vorbestellen?


----------



## Briareos (26. April 2012)

Ich habe beide Witcher in der EE und die Jungs werden mir immer sympathischer. Beim ersten Teil war eine DVD defekt ... zwei Tage später funktionierende Ersatz-DVD im Briefkasten. Und das ohne ellenlange Emails mit Unmassen an Beweisfotos/eingescannten Handbüchern zum Beleg des legalen Erwerbs. Die haben mir das einfach sofort geglaubt. Ja, da fühlt man sich als Spieler verstanden und gut aufgehoben.

Ich drück alle mir zur Verfügung stehenden Daumen und sonstige Finger/Zehen, dass sie sich mit dieser Philosophie schlussendlich durchsetzen können.



Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. die Aussage bzgl. Steam + GoG in Verbindung mit Schutz ist schon mehr als diskussionswürdig.


 Äh ... nein.
Der Satz sagt nur aus, dass die Bindung eines Spiels (und somit dessen Lizenz-Keys) an einen Account (Steam oder GoG) einen gewissen Schutz vor Raubkopien bietet. Mit DRM hat das nichts zu tun. So hab ich das zumindest verstanden, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Theojin (26. April 2012)

Solche Aussagen und der Umgang mit der Community sind der Grund, warum ich beide Witcherteile hier zuhause stehen habe. Durchgespielt habe ich allerdings weder den ersten noch den zweiten Teil, das wird sich aber demnächst ändern.

Auch der dritte Teil wird wieder gekauft.

Vor allem lohnt es sich beim Witcher, sich immer eine Box zu kaufen und keine digitale Version. Was in der Pappschachtel von W2 drin war, da nehmen andere 80€ für und verscherbeln das als CE.


----------



## Rabowke (26. April 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Satz sagt nur aus, dass die Bindung eines Spiels (und somit dessen Lizenz-Keys) an einen Account (Steam oder GoG) einen gewissen Schutz vor Raubkopien bietet. Mit DRM hat das nichts zu tun. So hab ich das zumindest verstanden, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


Bei Steam magst ggf. Recht haben, wobei ja hier explizit von Schutz gesprochen wurde. Aber bei GoG? Klar ist das Spiel auf deinen Account eingetragen, aber wenn du diese Datei runterlädst, kannst du diese gleich per E-Mail oder Dropbox Link an deine Freunde weitergeben und niemand bekommt irgendwas mit bzw. kann etwas dagegen machen.

Das ist ja der Sinn von GoG ... dass du die Spiele ohne irgendeine Accountbindung selbst sichern und zur Seite legen kannst.

Allerdings besteht, was GoG betrifft, absolut keinen Schutz, in jeder Art, vor Kopien ... und genau darum gings ja bzw. bezieht sich mein Text.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2012)

Das finde ich ja gerade so toll an GoG. Wären Steam und Origin auch so, dann hätten wir die ganzen Diskussionen in den letzten Jahren gar nicht führen müssen


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2012)

BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Beide Teile haben sich (nur auf dem PC) sehr gut verkauft.



das ist ziemlich schwer zu sagen.
2 millionen hören sich für ein pc-spiel in der tat gut an. 
nur wissen wir eben nicht, für wie viele exemplare tatsächlich auch vollpreis gezahlt wurde.
zumal ein großteil sicher in osteuropa verkauft wurde zu einem preis weit unter dem hiesigen (natürlich waren auch die entwicklungskosten im vergleich zu westlichen aaa-produktionen dementsprechend geringer).

entscheidend ist, was letztendlich hängen geblieben ist. und davon haben wir leider keine ahnung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist ziemlich schwer zu sagen.
> 2 millionen hören sich für ein pc-spiel in der tat gut an.
> nur wissen wir eben nicht, für wie viele exemplare tatsächlich auch vollpreis gezahlt wurde.
> zumal ein großteil sicher in osteuropa verkauft wurde zu einem preis weit unter dem hiesigen (natürlich waren auch die entwicklungskosten im vergleich zu westlichen aaa-produktionen dementsprechend geringer).
> ...


 

 The Witcher:


Nordamerika: 533.780
Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz: 275.317
UK: 131.668
Frankreich: 92.770
Europa (andere): 224.949
Australien, Neuseeland, Asian: 92.643
Polen (und andere Länder in Zentraleuropa): 292.062
Russland und andere GUS-Mitglieder: 456.600


The Witcher 2 (PC-Version): 


Nordamerika: 269.700
Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz: 130.053
UK: 74.225
Frankreich: 47.352
Europa (andere): 93.932
Australien, Neuseeland, Asian: 68.863
Polen (und andere Länder in Zentraleuropa): 185.123
Russland und andere GUS-Mitglieder: 234.215


So stands bei 4players.de


----------



## Kerusame (26. April 2012)

ich find die einstellung toll, so sollten sich entwickler und puplisher verhalten wenn es um kundenbeschwerden etc. geht.
mich persönlich spricht "the witcher" leider nicht an, hab beide teile angespielt aber nach ein paar stunden weggelegt und nicht mehr gezockt. is allerdings reine geschmacksache, das game ansich ist sicher toll wenn man auf das genre + die hintergrundstory steht.
klasse ansage, guter mann  DRM weg, super entscheidung! ebenso wie kleine extras die fans zu schätzen wissen -> entschuldigungsschreiben.

kurzum, super verein! ich kauf mir auch den dritten witcher teil - selbst wenn ich auch den wieder wegstellen werd - nur um euch zu supporten


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> The Witcher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo, da haben wirs ja - danke.
jeweils fast 40% im osten.


----------



## Mister-Brian (26. April 2012)

Wenn ich eine Vagina und einen intakten Uterus hätte, würde ich mir ein Kind von denen wünschen


----------



## Prime85 (26. April 2012)

Ich habe mir auch vor knapp 2 Wochen die Enhanced Edition von The Witcher 2 gekauft und von The Witcher 1 habe ich auch die EE im Regal. Der erste Teil war auf jeden Fall super. Mal sehen ob mich der zweite Teil auch überzeugt, denn davon habe ich bis jetzt nur die Soundtrack-CD angehört. 
Es ist auf jeden Fall vorbildlich, dass CD Projekt so über DRM denkt und auch immer eine Enhanced Edition auf den Markt bringt


----------



## z3ro22 (26. April 2012)

das spiel hat soviel mehr verdient als 2,3 mio ilegaler downloads abschaum...


----------



## Chris1q1q (27. April 2012)

cd projekt sind die besten, electronic arts sollte sich mal ein beispiel an denen nehmen.

So sollte eigentlich jeder mit seinen Kunden umgehen, aber die meisten benehmen sich wie die größten A****löcher.

Wer sich ein spiel der witcher reihe illegal lädt der ist wirklich Abschaum...


----------



## Sancezz1 (27. April 2012)

Also den 1. Teil habe ich glaub ich 3 mal durchgespielt. Aber Teil 2 hab ich nach nur3 Stunden weggelegt. Es hat mich einfach nicht so in den Bann gezogen wie noch Teil 1. Und was den "zu schwierigen Beginn" angeht, fand ich besonders die Einstiegsmission, die mit dem König und dem Drachen da auf der Burg (war doch ne Burg oder?) wirklich extrem schwer. So das ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad senken musste um diese Mission zu schaffen. Gerade der 1. Bosskampf hat mich einiges an Nerven gekostet...
Die Lust am Spiel hab ich dann allerdings gänzlich im 1. Dorf verloren, weil ich zb ewig nicht das Rezept für diese Bombe gefunden hab um die Höhleneingänge dort zum Einsturz zu bringen -.-


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2012)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Es hat mich einfach nicht so in den Bann gezogen wie noch Teil 1. Und was den "zu schwierigen Beginn" angeht, fand ich besonders die Einstiegsmission, die mit dem König und dem Drachen da auf der Burg (war doch ne Burg oder?) wirklich extrem schwer.


Welcher Kampf? 

Du musstest doch "nur" vor dem Drachen fliehen und nicht besiegen!  



> Gerade der 1. Bosskampf hat mich einiges an Nerven gekostet...


Dieser Tentakel, hm? Das mag stimmen, da saß ich auch etwas dran. Aber ganz ehrlich: macht es Spass wenn man einen Gegner sofort, ohne Taktik und Nachdenken, besiegt? 

Geflucht habe ich auch, aber irgendwann hat man den Dreh rausgehabt und hat ein Tentakel nach dem anderen abtrennen können, man brauchte ja nur vier.

Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass mir schon an WoW das Tüfteln an Taktiken Spass gemacht hat, irgendwelche Guides nachlesen, jede Spannung / Grips aus einem Kampf zu nehmen hat mich angeödet ... "Sind wir etwa Mädchen?!" ( Sorry Nyx!  ).



> Die Lust am Spiel hab ich dann allerdings gänzlich im 1. Dorf verloren, weil ich zb ewig nicht das Rezept für diese Bombe gefunden hab um die Höhleneingänge dort zum Einsturz zu bringen -.-




Sagt mir gerade garnichts, und ich es bei Witcher 2 vor ein paar Tagen endlich in den zweiten Akt geschafft!


----------



## Spassbremse (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Geflucht habe ich auch, aber irgendwann hat man den Dreh rausgehabt und hat ein Tentakel nach dem anderen abtrennen können, man brauchte ja nur vier.



Erlauchter Rabowke, darf ich Dich kurz korrigieren?

Es reicht, drei Tentakel abzutrennen, um das QTE einzuleiten. 

Der Kampf gegen den Kayran ist eigentlich sogar relativ einfach, *wenn* man einmal verstanden hat, wie's läuft.

Das Rezept für Kartätsche gibt's übrigens von Cedric, dem elfischen Jäger/Fallensteller für lau, wenn man ihn anspricht - und wenn ich mich richtig daran erinnere...


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Erlauchter Rabowke, darf ich Dich kurz korrigieren?


Selbstverständlich ... du darfst immer!  



> Es reicht, drei Tentakel abzutrennen, um das QTE einzuleiten.


Klugscheisser!  

Eine Frage hab ich noch an dich, auch wenn es wieder 'etwas' Offtopic wird: lohnt es sich die Bücher zu kaufen? Ich hab hier öfters gelesen, dass die Bücher wohl gut sein sollen ... 

Hab mich zwar gestern eingedeckt mit div. Sachbüchern über Außenpolitik, Wirtschaft und A Song of Fire and Ice (  ), aber noch hab ich in der Bibliothek Platz!


----------



## Fiffi1984 (27. April 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Erlauchter Rabowke, darf ich Dich kurz korrigieren?
> 
> Es reicht, drei Tentakel abzutrennen, um das QTE einzuleiten.
> 
> ...



...womit wir wieder beim Thema von gestern wären.  Ich habs übrigens wider Erwarten noch geschaft, und weißt du auch wie? Quen war der Schlüssel. Bin irgendwie davon ausgegangen dass es bei den Attacken des Kayrans nicht wirken würde, aber es hält ja doch einen Schlag ab.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich noch an dich, auch wenn es wieder 'etwas' Offtopic wird: lohnt es sich die Bücher zu kaufen? Ich hab hier öfters gelesen, dass die Bücher wohl gut sein sollen ...


 
Also ich hab bisher die ersten vier Bände, und die kann ich dir empfehlen. Denke mal dass es auch so gut weitergeht. Bevor du fragst: Ich hab deswegen nur die ersten vier, weil dann direkt Weihnachten war und ich von der Sippschaft viele Bücher geschenkt bekommen habe, an denen ich immer noch "arbeite". Wenn die weg sind, dann lese ich auch jeden Fall die Geschichte von Geralt weiter.

Der Stil und die Atmosphäre ist sehr...urig. Gemütlich. Sehr direkt geschrieben, nimmt sich selbst nicht zu ernst, schwarzhumorig. Man wähnt sich direkt in der düsteren Mittelalterwelt. Alles schön derb und schlagfertig geschrieben. Im Prinzip also so wie man es aus den Spielen kennt.


----------



## Briareos (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei Steam magst ggf. Recht haben, wobei ja hier explizit von Schutz gesprochen wurde. Aber bei GoG? Klar ist das Spiel auf deinen Account eingetragen, aber wenn du diese Datei runterlädst, kannst du diese gleich per E-Mail oder Dropbox Link an deine Freunde weitergeben und niemand bekommt irgendwas mit bzw. kann etwas dagegen machen.


Okay, da lass ich mich gerne korrigieren. Ich habe zwar schon lange einen GoG-Account, aber tatsächlich noch nichts darüber gekauft.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich noch an dich, auch wenn es wieder 'etwas' Offtopic wird: lohnt es sich die Bücher zu kaufen? Ich hab hier öfters gelesen, dass die Bücher wohl gut sein sollen ...


 Bei der EE von The Witcher 1 war ein kleines Büchlein mit (glaub ich) drei Kurzgeschichten dabei. Die sind eigentlich sehr gut dazu geeignet um sich einen ersten Eindruck über die Romanreihe zu verschaffen. Nicht was die Story anbelangt sondern eher ob einem der Schreibstil zusagt. Der ist nämlich, finde ich zumindest, etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Nicht das ich falsch verstanden werde: Der Schreibstil ist bei Weitem nicht schlecht, nur eben etwas anders als man es vielleicht gewohnt ist. Kann aber auch an der deutschen Übersetzung liegen. (Auch wenn ich geographisch unserem östlichen Nachbarn sehr nahe bin, verstehe ich dennoch nur ein paar Worte und das reicht leider nicht um die Bücher im Original zu lesen.^^)

Wenn ich es persönlich bewerten müsste, würde ich sagen der Schreibstil ist eine Mischung aus Terry Goodkind und Sergei Lukjanenko mit ein bisschen Wolfgang Hohlbein. Ich brauchte eine Zeit um mich damit anzufreunden, aber die Geschichten sind gut erzählt, spannend und unterhaltsam.


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2012)

Danke euch Beiden, hab im Urlaub Tod und Teufel von Hohlbein Schätzing gelesen, die Sprache war ja auch ziemlich direkt. 
D.h. ich schreib mir mal den ersten Band der Hexer-Saga auf meinen Wunschzettel!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke euch Beiden, hab im Urlaub Tod und Teufel von Hohlbein gelesen, die Sprache war ja auch ziemlich direkt.
> D.h. ich schreib mir mal den ersten Band der Hexer-Saga auf meinen Wunschzettel!


Hohlbein... Oh Mann. Hab von dem zwei Werke im Bereich Mystery/Horror gelesen ("Das Avalon-Projekt", den Titel des anderen Buches habe ich vergessen)... Ist für mich "Stephen King für Arme". Das hat mir gereicht. Ich lese da liebe den echten King.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke euch Beiden, hab im Urlaub Tod und Teufel von Hohlbein Schätzing gelesen, die Sprache war ja auch ziemlich direkt.
> D.h. ich schreib mir mal den ersten Band der Hexer-Saga auf meinen Wunschzettel!


 

Das hab ich auch schon gelesen, ist allerdings schon ein paar Jährchen her. Wobei es bei Geralt noch etwas direkter zugeht...


----------



## Fiffi1984 (27. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hohlbein... Oh Mann. Hab von dem zwei Werke im Bereich Mystery/Horror gelesen ("Das Avalon-Projekt", den Titel des anderen Buches habe ich vergessen)... Ist für mich "Stephen King für Arme". Das hat mir gereicht. Ich lese da liebe den echten King.


 

Hohlbein hat auch einige sehr gute Bücher, gerade im Bereich der Jugendbücher. Ich denke da an die frühen Bücher wie Märchenmond, Schattenjagd oder Dreizehn. Mit Elf, zwölf Jahren fand ich die super. Jetzt, mit 27, würde ich zugegebenrermaßen aber keines seiner Bücher mehr kaufen.  Aber für Kinder in dem Alter sind die Bücher echt gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Hohlbein hat auch einige sehr gute Bücher, gerade im Bereich der Jugendbücher. Ich denke da an die frühen Bücher wie Märchenmond, Schattenjagd oder Dreizehn. Mit Elf, zwölf Jahren fand ich die super. Jetzt, mit 27, würde ich zugegebenrermaßen aber keines seiner Bücher mehr kaufen.  Aber für Kinder in dem Alter sind die Bücher echt gut.


Auch wenn ich nicht viele seiner Bücher kenne, allein wenn ich sehe wieviele Schmöcker er im selben Zeitraum geschrieben hat wie Stephen King... Das sind WELTEN !!! Hohlbein schreibt sich wohl Jahr ein, Jahr aus die Finger wund bis blutig, das zumindest würde man anhand der Zahl an Neuveröffentlichungen pro Jahr interpretieren.

Nur: Masse ist nicht gleich Klasse.


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Nur: Masse ist nicht gleich Klasse.


Hat auch niemand behauptet, aber man sollte anderen ihren Geschmack gönnen und nicht schlecht reden. Übrigens hatte ich mich oben korrigiert, Tod und Teufel ist von Schätzing und seine Werke stell ich über die von King.

Aber auch hier: Geschmackssache!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hat auch niemand behauptet, aber man sollte anderen ihren Geschmack gönnen und nicht schlecht reden. Übrigens hatte ich mich oben korrigiert, Tod und Teufel ist von Schätzing und seine Werke stell ich über die von King.
> 
> Aber auch hier: Geschmackssache!


Hab auch keine Silbe geschrieben dass ich den Geschmack anderer schlecht machen will, geschweige denn die Absicht habe. Ist nur eben nicht MEIN Geschmack. Und auch DAS sollte man einfach respektieren. 
Es war nur meine persönliche Meinung dass eine überdimensionerte "Roman-Produktion" sich negativ auf die Güte besagter Werke niederschlagen kann.

Und der Ausdruck "Stephen King für Arme" bezieht sich nur auf Mystery/Horror-Aspekt, denn da verliert Hohlbein gegenüber King (zur Erinnerung: meiner Meinung nach !) haushoch.
Dafür soll Hohlbein ja umso stärker im Fantasy-Bereich sein. Da das nicht in mein bevorzugtes Literaturfach passt, will ich ihm sein Talent für solche Stoffe dagegen nicht absprechen (weil King widerum dort nicht zuhause ist... seinen genialen Genre-Mix "Der dunkle Turm" mal außen vor gelassen).


----------



## Spassbremse (27. April 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> ...womit wir wieder beim Thema von gestern wären.  Ich habs übrigens wider Erwarten noch geschaft, und weißt du auch wie? Quen war der Schlüssel. Bin irgendwie davon ausgegangen dass es bei den Attacken des Kayrans nicht wirken würde, aber es hält ja doch einen Schlag ab.



Hast Du das nicht gewusst? Ich hatte es deshalb extra nicht erwähnt, v.a. weil Quen ja die Energieregeneration pausiert, solange es aktiv ist. Ich persönlich habe immer darauf verzichtet, weil es mir wichtiger war, möglichst schnell die "Yrden" Fallen zu legen. 

Meine Masterstrategie sieht wie folgt aus:  erst nach rechts, Yrden in Nähe des gelben Fallenabbilds, erster Tentakel abtrennen, dann hinten rechts stehen bleiben und die wütende Schlagserie abwarten, dann nach links, zweites Yrden bei Fallenabbild, zweiten Tentakel abschlagen, hinter steinerne Füße in Deckung gehen, gleiches Spielchen mit dem dritten Tentakel. Kayranfalle kann man nutzen (Instant-Tentakel-ab), muss man aber gar nicht. Ist mit Yrden sogar u. U. einfacher.
Dann das QTE überstehen und dann ist es eigentlich easy; erst den Felsen ausweichen (Deckung nutzen), dann auf der Rampe den Tentakeln ausweichen, fertig. 

Übrigens: Einer der schwierigsten Kämpfe im ganzen Spiel ist imho der gegen Letho in den Elfenruinen. Ich empfehle Dir, dort im Dark Mode nur mit der Frevlerausrüstung aufzulaufen - und ein paar Bomben schaden auch nichts, Tränke sind sowieso Pflicht, und Yrden ist Dein Freund. Und wenn Du nennenswerten Schaden machen willst, schmier' ein passendes Öl auf's Stahlschwert.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (27. April 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hast Du das nicht gewusst?
> Übrigens: Einer der schwierigsten Kämpfe im ganzen Spiel ist imho der gegen Letho in den Elfenruinen. Ich empfehle Dir, dort im Dark Mode nur mit der Frevlerausrüstung aufzulaufen - und ein paar Bomben schaden auch nichts, Tränke sind sowieso Pflicht, und Yrden ist Dein Freund. Und wenn Du nennenswerten Schaden machen willst, schmier' ein passendes Öl auf's Stahlschwert.


 

Nee, damit hab ich irgendwie nicht gerechnet.  Mit Quen wars dann aber auch kein Problem. Ich stelle fest dass ich beim zweiten Durchlauf wesentlich besser bin was die Kombination der taktischen Möglichkeiten angeht.

Die Frevlerrüstung hab ich mir übrigens von der Belohnung für den Kayran gegönnt. Die ist ja so mächtig dass das Spiel gegen normale Gegner fast schon wieder wie auf dem normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad ist. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das weiter auswirkt. Der Kampf gegen Letho war schon beim ersten Durchgang echt schwer, stimmt. Werde wohl rollen wie ein Weltmeister und ihn mit Feuer und Bomben eindecken.


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2012)

Öhm ... Frevlerrüsten? Die gibts bitte wo genau?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Öhm ... Frevlerrüsten? Die gibts bitte wo genau?


 
Im Dark Mode beim Zwergenschmied in Flotsam.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Öhm ... Frevlerrüsten? Die gibts bitte wo genau?



Im DarkMode. 
Dort gibt es drei exklusive Sets, Frevler, Eidbrecher und Brudermörder - verfluchte Rüstungen und Waffen, die sehr mächtig sind und nur im Set getragen werden sollten (fehlt ein Teil, bringt Dich die Ausrüstung im Kampf um - Deine Lebensenergie fällt schneller, als Du "Oh Schei..." sagen kannst...  ) 
Die Schemata hierzu werden von verschiedenen Händlern in den jeweiligen Akten angeboten (Frevler nur in Akt 1, Eidbrecher nur Akt 2, usw.). Die Herstellung ist nicht ganz trivial, weil man dafür eine Menge relativ schwer zu beschaffender Materialien braucht - und jede Menge Gold.

Noch ein Tipp, ich habe zwar Frevler und Eidbrecher sammeln können, aber nie Brudermörder. Schlichtweg zu teuer, das Ding. Ich habe es durchgerechnet, Schemata + Handwerkerlohn + Materialkosten (man muss ja einige "Zwischenprodukte" herstellen lassen) liegen bei knapp 9000 Orens.

Ich hatte keine Lust, in Akt 3 noch einmal soviel Geld aufzutreiben. Da farmt man sich ja dämlich. 
Finde es mächtig schade, dass CDProjekt Würfelpoker in Teil 2 so dermaßen stark abgeschwächt hat, sonst wäre das eine gangbare Alternative gewesen...


----------



## Fiffi1984 (27. April 2012)

Hmmm, dann würde ich vielleicht mal Eidbrecher auslassen und dafür Brudermörder im dritten Akt kaufen. Meinst du das würde finanziell passen? Ich werde den dritten Akt sowieso wieder zweimal spielen, da ich beide zweite Akte auch durchspielen will.

Dann könnte man quasi beide Rüstungen einmal nehmen.


----------



## Sancezz1 (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Welcher Kampf?


Bin/war ich besoffen oder du? 
(Also zu nächst, ich schreibe hier allein aus dem Gedächtnis und als ich The Witcher 2 gespielt hab, ist schon gaaaaanz viele Monde her xD)



> Du musstest doch "nur" vor dem Drachen fliehen und nicht besiegen!


"Nur" ist gut 




> Dieser Tentakel, hm? Das mag stimmen, da saß ich auch etwas dran. Aber ganz ehrlich: macht es Spass wenn man einen Gegner sofort, ohne Taktik und Nachdenken, besiegt?
> 
> Geflucht habe ich auch, aber irgendwann hat man den Dreh rausgehabt und hat ein Tentakel nach dem anderen abtrennen können, man brauchte ja nur vier.
> 
> Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass mir schon an WoW das Tüfteln an Taktiken Spass gemacht hat, irgendwelche Guides nachlesen, jede Spannung / Grips aus einem Kampf zu nehmen hat mich angeödet ... "Sind wir etwa Mädchen?!" ( Sorry Nyx!  ).


Bis dahin bin ich nicht mal gekommen, da hatte ich wie gesagt schon keine Lust mehr.
Und ja, manchmal bin ich ein Mädchen 

 Der 1. Bosskampf findet doch noch auf der Burg statt, oder war das gar kein Bosskampf? Gegen diesen komischen Verrräter oder was das war...




> Sagt mir gerade garnichts, und ich es bei Witcher 2 vor ein paar Tagen endlich in den zweiten Akt geschafft!


Ich meine das Dorf nachdem man das Schiff verlassen hat und vor dem Kampf mit dem riesigen Kayran ^^
Wo ich das Rezept für diese komische Bombe kaufen kann hab ich auch mal gelesen. Nur konnt ich die bei dem nicht kaufen -.- und dachte ich bekomm die auch noch irgendwo anders her. Weiß auch nicht mehr wie diese Monster hießen. Sahen etwas wie Moorleichen aus


----------



## Spassbremse (27. April 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Hmmm, dann würde ich vielleicht mal Eidbrecher auslassen und dafür Brudermörder im dritten Akt kaufen. Meinst du das würde finanziell passen? Ich werde den dritten Akt sowieso wieder zweimal spielen, da ich beide zweite Akte auch durchspielen will.
> 
> Dann könnte man quasi beide Rüstungen einmal nehmen.



Ich weiß nicht, ob CDProjekt Red diesen kleinen Exploit mittlerweile abgeschafft hat, aber "früher", d.h. in der Releaseversion, konnte man in Flotsam bzw. Bindegarn, dem "Vordorf", beim Armdrücken im Prinzip unendlich viel Geld scheffeln.

Man könnte theoretisch auf das Eidbrecher-Set verzichten, aber im DarkMode zieht der Schwierigkeitsgrad im 2. Akt noch einmal gut an - da hilft das Set schon enorm weiter.

Im dritten Akt dagegen kommt man problemlos ohne "Brudermörder" aus, eventuell hilft es, wenn man gegen Letho am Ende kämpft, aber ich fand "Eidbrecher" bzw. "Vran-Rüstung" völlig ausreichend (man bekommt ja in Akt 3 einige sehr gute Sachen).

Sicherlich ist das "Brudermörder-Set" von den Werten und von der Optik - wenn man es düster mag - die wohl beeindruckenste Rüstung im gesamten Spiel, aber mein Fazit lautet: muss man nicht unbedingt haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. April 2012)

Der Vollständigkeit halber noch die beiden anderen verfluchten Sets des "DarkMode":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpieleKing (27. April 2012)

Ich finde den mann und das Studio einfach nur SUPER! 
Es sollte mehr Firmen mit einer solchen Einstellung geben!


----------



## Fiffi1984 (3. Mai 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber noch die beiden anderen verfluchten Sets des "DarkMode":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sorry, ich muss den Thread nochmal bemühen. 

Bin jetzt im zweiten Akt in Henselts Heerlager und wollte mir die nächste Rüstung so früh wie möglich holen, damit es sich lohnt. Habe dann aber gesehen dass man einen Teil einer Draug(ur?)en-Rüstung braucht. Ist damit der Bossgegner am Ende gemeint, oder die "kleinen", gegen die man auch direkt am Anfang von Akt 2 gekämpft hat? Ich habe nämlich von denen im Eifer des Gefechts nichts mitgenommen...


----------



## SuperFrogger (11. Januar 2015)

"...wennglech die Steam- und GOG-Anbindung natürlich von Haus auf einen gewissen Schutz bietet"
Es gibt keine "GOG-Anbindung". Spiele von GOG.com sind 100% DRM-frei. Nur Steam zwingt dem Käufer sein bescheuertes System inklusive DRM auf.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Januar 2015)

Du hast bei GoG nur Deine  Bibliothek als Option.  Das ist aber für den Komfort.  Das hat nichts mit DRM zu tun. Du kannst bei GOG das Game downloaden, auf CD brennen und einem Freund geben. Probiere das mal bei einem Steam-Game.


----------

